
Ask HN: What would it take for you to switch to Windows 10 Mobile? - miguelrochefort
I&#x27;m a huge Windows Phone fan, and I find the Windows 10 Universal app vision attractive.<p>Yet, I can&#x27;t think of many reasons why most people would switch to it.<p>Would you ever consider switching? If so, why?
======
gentleteblor
I am considering it for sure (just waiting for some reviews of the new
Lumias).

Why am i considering it?

\- I also find the universal app vision appealing.

\- Windows Phones have had some really great cameras

\- I'm increasingly worried about increasing search/advertising penetration
into every facet of Android. This is purely anecdotal, but it feels like
Microsoft is still a few years behind Google/android ecosystem in this area
(despite the windows 10 telemetry kerfuffle).

\- I actually like Microsoft as far as I like any of our digital overlords.

